# Sources: Lakers, Nuggets Talk 'Melo



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Per ESPN. Rumors are that Denver isn't interested in Odom/Artest but they want Bynum. Bynum for Melo works straight up financially, but they're saying other players might be thrown because Denver might want to shed more salary. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I mean, yeah I'd trade Andrew for Carmelo - he's a Top 10 player in the league.

But then what do we do with the rest of our roster?

Fisher...Blake
Kobe...Brown
Anthony...Artest...Barnes...Walton...Ebanks
Odom...Smith...Caracter
Gasol...Ratliff

I'm going to assume that Caracter or Ebanks would be included in this deal - probably Caracter, since the Nuggets tried to get him on draft day. 

Our frontcourt would be extremely weak. Do we trade Artest? What big man are we going to get for him? Can we afford to lose his defense? With Barnes' injury sidelining him another few weeks - would we be able to get anything for him? Maybe Bynum + Caracter + Barnes + Smith for Anthony + Birdman, then we sign a big man that gets cut? I just don't see a deal happening.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

meh - not sure how Anthony fits in - maintaining intensity on defense strikes me as our biggest concern not scoring and our size is our biggest advantage

the Lakers play better defense in front of Bynum we lose that, we get smaller but we can score more - meh, double meh


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

However, I do want to make clear that if you're the Lakers, I think you trade Bynum for Carmelo 100 times out of 100, as long as he signs that 3yr/$65m extension.

Even if we bow out of the playoffs early and Kobe/Melo/Odom/Gasol is a miserable failure (I can't see why it would be), we can still trade Carmelo for equal value (which he isn't worth now) in the future and get a lot in return.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Nene is getting paid too much...Id really like if someway Birdman (or at worse Martin) is involved in this trade to keep some grit and height down low


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

As an outsider, I'd love to see Kobelo happen. 

This league would set on fire.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=46etgr8

Get it done Mitch


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A huge part of me wants this to happen, but the other part makes me thing that a Gasol/Odom front court without Bynum can't beat Boston (who I think is getting back to the Finals this year).

But **** it, you can't pass up on a Kobe/Melo/Gasol lineup. Get it done, Mitch.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I can't see why Denver would add another oft injured big man to their roster. If this happens the league is a farce.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Barnes has been learning the guard spot in the tri while hes been out. Does that mean perhaps Shannon is thrown in there somewhere??


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Nuggets are doomed. They don't have future either.

It seems to me that Melo's trade value has been decreasing.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Brown has the right to veto any trade that he is included in. I dont think he would be part of any trade.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> Brown has the right to veto any trade that he is included in. I dont think he would be part of any trade.


Wait what?!?! I thought Kobe was the only player in the league with that...and now youre saying Shannon has that power too?!? No way....


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ok youre right...intresting...and lame


> The other type of no-trade clause - the one made famous by Devean George - involves players on one year contracts who will have early or full Bird rights at the season's end are given the right to veto any trades that they may be in, so that they aren't powerless to prevent having their Bird rights taken away from them (which is what happens when such players are traded, for reasons I am not aware of.) The players who qualify for that criteria and thus yield that power are as follows;
> 
> 1) Jason Collins (Atlanta)
> 2) Marquis Daniels (Boston)
> ...


http://blog.shamsports.com/2010/08/creative-financing-in-nba-2010_12.html


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Itr has something to do with the contract he signed, and the Lakers holding his Bird rights.

Same thing as when Devean George vetoed a trade for the Mavs a few years back


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

beat me to it


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How realistic do you guys think this is? The trade talks between Denver/New York/Minnesota are apparently still very much alive.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I realy don't know I always thought this was just Mitch checking to see if there was any interest to get a feel for where the Nuggets were. 

I think its clear the Lakers are somewhat leery about Andrew at this point. I think if this is serious Melo would be an interesting option for the Lakers. 

Not sure how he would blend into the Lakers team concept. Kobe's not really played with a perimeter scorer of that caliber before. 

I think it would work but it would tax our interior defense quite a bit.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Am I the only one that thinks this is a bad idea? Gasol at center again with _____ as his backup?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is a bad idea? Gasol at center again with _____ as his backup?


That's what I was trying to get at earlier - but I just don't think you can pass up on Melo.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Maybe if you have a prearranged deal to send one of our SF for a PF/C


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Which is what I'm guessing would happen. I don't think this deal happens straight up. Denver doesn't want that, and I'm sure the Lakers don't, either.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Obviously there is a third team involved. I don't have time to verify.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

This would be amazing, and I would love it if this happens. What number does Carmelo wear though? Artest is already number 15...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

There's got to be third team involved, otherwise, this trade won't likely happen.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

We would definitely need another big man. Probably 2 more actually. We would need a backup for Pau and Lamar. Maybe Theo could be one of the two. I dont think Caracter is ready yet.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think that this trade would weaken our chances for a 3peat, but make us so much better going forward. It would really ease the burden on Kobe, and it would allow Pau and lamar to be more of a facilitator which is their natural inclination.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> I think that this trade would weaken our chances for a 3peat, but make us so much better going forward. It would really ease the burden on Kobe, and it would allow Pau and lamar to be more of a facilitator which is their natural inclination.


I might have to agree here.

If we don't make any moves this year, we could still get Carmelo in a sign-and-trade (straight up for Bynum) during Free Agency, as long as he isn't traded at all. Obviously, that won't happen if we three-peat (fingers crossed).

I really don't think we'd be able to deal Artest for a good PF/C, but I also wouldn't think we'd be able to get Carmelo, so you never know.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

this is positive no matter what happens.

if we don't get Carmelo, this should light a fire under Bynums ass


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No trade rumors _of the Lakers_ that became public ever materialized....Id be shocked if this actually happened.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Only time I expect Bynum to be moved is when Dwight Howard ends up here in a sign and trade.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Only time I expect Bynum to be moved is when Dwight Howard ends up here in a sign and trade.


This


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> No trade rumors _of the Lakers_ that became public ever materialized....Id be shocked if this actually happened.


Absolutely true.

Rumored: Jason Terry from the Hawks, Baron Davis from GS, Peja from SAC, Boozer from Utah, KG from Minnesota, Bosh from TOR, Mike Miller signing, countless more

Happened: Kwame from WAS, Gasol from Memphis, Ariza from Orlando, Shannon from Charlotte, Sasha to NJ, Artest signing, Blake signing

Matt Barnes is about the only rumored signing that actually happened, and he can't walk right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Shaq to Miami was rumored for a few days before it happened and I am pretty sure the Butler for Kwame trade was too.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Howard is pissed at the contract rumors. (Of course he is now, maybe in two years he will be happy looking like a very big canary.)

Buss is in love with Bynum and he is never going to give him up.

So the Lakers will just have settle for the impenetrable-big-time-playoff-reach defense that will end up in another title. Shucks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The more I think about this, the more I want to keep Bynum unless we get another big guy. Pau at center and Odom starting at PF would kill our depth in the playoffs. I don't want a repeat of 2008.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> The more I think about this, the more I want to keep Bynum unless we get another big guy. Pau at center and Odom starting at PF would kill our depth in the playoffs. I don't want a repeat of 2008.


I just knew you would figure it out.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Anthony only makes sense in a rebuilding scenario. He gives us a new superstar as Kobe begins to fade away. However, we're not in a rebuilding scenario. We are an older team and most of our top players are in or just past their primes. We have a 2-3 year window where we can possibly win another ring or two. Trading Bynum would basically eliminate that. We'd become another one of the dozen teams in the league that can score 120 on any given night and give up just as much, if not more. Bynum's absence would significantly impair our interior defensive presence and would also hurt us on the boards. There's no replacing a big, strong, athletic Center in today's NBA. He, Gasol, and Odom are what seperate us from any team in the league. Their size, length, and skills are difficult for any team to match up with. We don't have any advantages on the perimeter anymore either. Kobe can still score at a relatively prolific rate but he, Fisher, and Artest are shells of what they ued to be defensively. Anthony is tempting but we don't need him.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Pinball said:


> Anthony only makes sense in a rebuilding scenario. He gives us a new superstar as Kobe begins to fade away. However, we're not in a rebuilding scenario. We are an older team and most of our top players are in or just past their primes. We have a 2-3 year window where we can possibly win another ring or two. Trading Bynum would basically eliminate that. We'd become another one of the dozen teams in the league that can score 120 on any given night and give up just as much, if not more. Bynum's absence would significantly impair our interior defensive presence and would also hurt us on the boards. There's no replacing a big, strong, athletic Center in today's NBA. He, Gasol, and Odom are what seperate us from any team in the league. Their size, length, and skills are difficult for any team to match up with. We don't have any advantages on the perimeter anymore either. Kobe can still score at a relatively prolific rate but he, Fisher, and Artest are shells of what they ued to be defensively. Anthony is tempting but we don't need him.


Good summary and I agree with all of it.

Rings, baby.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Only way I'd do the trade is if we can flip Artest into a defensive minded center who rebounds. We wouldn't need much scoring from our 5, just 20 mins of defense and rebounding. Pau can handle the rest of the minutes at the 5.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Some reports have come out that the Lakers have supposedly said there's no truth to this rumor and they've shot it down. But a lot of people don't believe that.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If we can somehow get Nene too then I say do it. If we can't then I won't feel too good about our frontcourt and I'd be 50-50 on the move.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lately Mitch has always pulled the trigger on trades during long road trips... I'm just sayin.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Some reports have come out that the Lakers have supposedly said there's no truth to this rumor and they've shot it down. But a lot of people don't believe that.


RIP to this ****ing stupid bull**** rumored trade.

:|


----------

